# 2-fach Kurbel



## jusio (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen, ob eine 2-fach Kurbel was für mich wäre, aber unsicher, weil ich sonst eigentlich nicht so die dicken Gänge fahre. Fährt jemand von Euch mit 2-fach Kurbeln ? Und mit welchen Erfahrungen ?

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Süden,

Eva


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Juli 2010)

Dicke Gänge? Nicht, wenn das Über-/Untersetzungsverhältnis passt. Bei einem 34er oder gar 36er Ritzelpaket (X.O und X.9 werden eines haben, XX leider nicht) ist die Effizienz eher größer als geringer (27 Gänge hast Du auch jetzt nicht, mit 2x10 aber effektiv schaltbare 20). Zudem ist die Schaltperformance deutlich besser, weil Du vorn nicht ständig umwerfen musst und die Kettenlinie kein Problem mehr macht (siehe Rennräder). Ich fahre derzeit am "Panzer" 2x10 und künftig sicher auch am Race-Bike. Es spricht einfach zu viel dafür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juli 2010)

ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, da ich gerade gesehen habe, dass mein evtl. zukünftiger Stumpjumper  auch eine 2fach Kurbel haben wird...
Also komme ich die Berge immer noch genauso schnell (oder ich eher langsam  ) hoch?
Oder anders: Ist die Übersetzung im kleinsten und im größten Gang in etwa die gleiche?

Ich finde das klingt alles recht sympatisch...


----------



## nochi (6. Juli 2010)

es sind doch überall die zähnezahlen angegeben .. einfach vergleichen .. meist sind die kleinsten gleich .. und das große hat n paar zähne mehr als das mittlere bei ner 3er kurbel .. aber net zu viele ..


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2010)

XX: vorn 28, hinten 34. 
X.O/X.9 wird es vorn auch mit 26 und hinten mit 36 geben.

Wer natürlich steile Rampen fährt und bisher bei 22 Zähnen vorn schon immer auf dem 34er Ritzel unterwegs war, wird es schwerer haben. Aber denkt an die Übersetzungssprünge: das zweite Ritzel hinten hat schon nur noch 30 Zähne. Verhältnis also 0,733. Bei XX ist es nicht viel schlechter, bei X.O kaum noch spürbar. Also lautet die Frage: Wie oft fährst Du im 1. Gang? Und die zweite: Was wiegt das neue Rad im Vergleich zum bisherigen?


----------



## jusio (7. Juli 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> XX: vorn 28, hinten 34.
> X.O/X.9 wird es vorn auch mit 26 und hinten mit 36 geben.
> 
> Wer natürlich steile Rampen fährt und bisher bei 22 Zähnen vorn schon immer auf dem 34er Ritzel unterwegs war, wird es schwerer haben. Aber denkt an die Übersetzungssprünge: das zweite Ritzel hinten hat schon nur noch 30 Zähne. Verhältnis also 0,733. Bei XX ist es nicht viel schlechter, bei X.O kaum noch spürbar. Also lautet die Frage: Wie oft fährst Du im 1. Gang? Und die zweite: Was wiegt das neue Rad im Vergleich zum bisherigen?



Ist das mit den 20 effektiv nutzbaren Gängen tatsächlich so ? Kein Knirschen / Schleifen bei den "Grenzgängen" ? Wow, dann ist das wohl was für mich!


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt schon an zwei Mtb's zweifach, allerdings nicht mit "echten" 2-fach Kurbeln wie der XX, sondern einmal mit einer umgerüsteten XTR Kurbel (22 + 38 Zähne) und einer Hammerschmidt (24 + virtuelle 38 Zähne). Ein zusätzliches Kettenblatt vermisse ich nicht! 
Das CC-Fully wird nächsten Winter wahrscheinlich auf 2x10 (XX oder Shimano... mal sehen...) umgerüstet. Ist einfach schöner, vorne nicht so viel schalten zu müssen. Vor allem, weil der Umwerfer zumindest bei mir die häufigste "Fehlerquelle" bei den Schaltvorgängen ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub, das hängt davon ab, wo man unterwegs ist! Für mich wär´s nix, in den Alpen bin ich schon über 22:34 froh, momentan fahr ich 20:32, was ich aber nicht optimal finde. Ginas Einwand, dass vorn die Umwerferei weniger wird, ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber die hat´s ja auch immer eilig! ;-) Grad bei kleinen Gängen einen dicken Übersetzungssprung finde ich auch nicht optimal, gerade im steilen Gelände will man ja eine optimale Trittfrequenz. M.M.n. ist das eher was für Racer, die eine Rampe halt einfach mal durchziehen und nicht stundenlang gemütlich einen Berg hochkurbeln.


----------



## jusio (7. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das hängt davon ab, wo man unterwegs ist! Für mich wär´s nix, in den Alpen bin ich schon über 22:34 froh, momentan fahr ich 20:32, was ich aber nicht optimal finde. Ginas Einwand, dass vorn die Umwerferei weniger wird, ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber die hat´s ja auch immer eilig! ;-) Grad bei kleinen Gängen einen dicken Übersetzungssprung finde ich auch nicht optimal, gerade im steilen Gelände will man ja eine optimale Trittfrequenz. M.M.n. ist das eher was für Racer, die eine Rampe halt einfach mal durchziehen und nicht stundenlang gemütlich einen Berg hochkurbeln.



Tja, das mit der Umwerferei überzeugt mich schon auch... Was die Trittfrequenz angeht - ne 80-er Frequenz ist für mich schon echt grenzwertig, alles was drüber geht, ist Qual... Fahrt Ihr denn so hochfrequent ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn du konstant 15% oder mehr hast, fährst auch mit 22:34 nicht mehr hochfrequent ;-)


----------



## jusio (7. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn du konstant 15% oder mehr hast, fährst auch mit 22:34 nicht mehr hochfrequent ;-)



das stimmt wohl... aber da man das ja nicht permanent fährt - wie sieht's sonst aus mit der trittfrequenz ? Ist das völlig gesponnen, was die "Experten" schreiben - mit Frequenzen >80 ?

Und fährt jemand Kurbeln (egal ob 2- oder 3-fach) von Fun Works ? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2010)

jusio schrieb:


> Ist das mit den 20 effektiv nutzbaren Gängen tatsächlich so ? Kein Knirschen / Schleifen bei den "Grenzgängen" ? Wow, dann ist das wohl was für mich!



Da kann ich Dich wirklich bestärken - sogar meine SLX am "Panzer" schaltet alle Gänge problemlos! Aber man wirft eben einfach vorn mal um, das reicht idR schon.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2010)

jusio schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl... aber da man das ja nicht permanent fährt - wie sieht's sonst aus mit der trittfrequenz ? Ist das völlig gesponnen, was die "Experten" schreiben - mit Frequenzen >80



  Jaja, die Experten. Meist trifft man sie in Foren... Selten auf dem Rad...


----------

